# Beef Live



## ou8twenty (Feb 8, 2003)

I feed my p's a variety of things the newest being beef liver. Is this a good thing they seem to like if?


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I used to feed mine this also,but the problem I found was that it is very messy in your tank.I now feed mine shrimp,catfish,feeders ( guppies )


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

cool pic ice! I would feed them shrimp,salmon fillets, beefheart, chicken heart, feeders.


----------

